# No Amount of Alcohol & Processed Meat safe



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

To consume according to the World Cancer Research Fund. I question the healthiness of anything "processed" and well, alcohol is certainly not good for me. Carbs are a bigger cause of obesity than meat is in my opinion.

Thoughts?



> No amount of alcohol, sausage or bacon is safe according to a new global blueprint on how to beat cancer.
> 
> Even small amounts of processed meats and booze increase the risk of a host of cancers outlined in World Cancer Research Fund (WCRF) guidelines updated every decade.
> 
> ...


https://www.mirror.co.uk/lifestyle/health/bad-news-sausage-bacon-booze-12585028


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

Well crap. My dinner violates most of their guidelines.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

patrioteer said:


> Well crap. My dinner violates most of their guidelines.


I bet that inside of the next year you will have another study come out contradicting the findings of this one. I do think that it is generally good advice to avoid as much processed food of any type that you can and certainly limit alcohol use, at least as one ages.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I feel best when I eat Red Meats, Fish, Chicken, and Sausage type smoked meats with plenty of fruits and vegetables. I also feel better when I drink LOTS of WATER, very little Tea or Coffee and NO Soda type drinks.

I feel worst when I eat processed food/carbs and gluten.

As far as alcohol, cutting out Beer made me feel much better a number of years ago. Now, I drink plenty of Red Wine, Kentucky Bourbon, a bit of Tennessee Whisky and every now and then some Vodka. I do not plan on cutting back anytime soon.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

RedLion said:


> To consume according to the World Cancer Research Fund. I question the healthiness of anything "processed" and well, alcohol is certainly not good for me. Carbs are a bigger cause of obesity than meat is in my opinion.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> https://www.mirror.co.uk/lifestyle/health/bad-news-sausage-bacon-booze-12585028


Well, good. Now I know what I'll die from. 
One less thing to wonder about. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

> No amount of alcohol, sausage or bacon is safe according to a new global blueprint on how to beat cancer.


This is clearly an evil and twisted plot perpetrated by the left for no other purpose then to really piss me off. :vs_mad:


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

My Dad...Uncles...Aunts...Grandmothers and Grandfathers (Except one that bootlegged) never drank a drop and all died of cancer.....Gotta be the meat cause Bacon, Sausage and Country Ham was an everyday and sometimes twice a day occurrence with Beef and Chicken at dinner most times.

3 Great Uncles that served in WW2 and walked across Europe pretty much drank themselves to death...One Great Uncle died in West Virginia in an Automobile accident....When the car he was trying to pull over and rob ran plumb over him!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I use no Alcohol in any form, however have have know many that used moderate amounts and lived a long time. Crap shoot I guess. As for food amounts and other things come into play.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Nobody tell them about the air quality...


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Quit wasting time and money on studies and find a fricken cure.


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

I wish they would do another study where the compare people who eat processed meats and bacon made the old ways in a kitchen or meat market versus the chemical filled versions full of mystery stuff you can buy prepackaged at the grocery store. I have seen our butcher make sausage and it's just meat, fat and real seasonings. None of the artificial stuff I can't type or pronounce. I am pretty sure it's that stuff that is causing cancer, not the meat or fat. 

I am actually not much of drinker so that part I could live with.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Chipper said:


> Quit wasting time and money on studies and find a fricken cure.


Don't fool yourself Chipper, there are many cures out there for many types of cancer.

BS REDTAPE, BUREAUCRACY, PHARMA, GOVERNMENT REGULATIONS AND NOW OBAMA CARE HAVE MADE CURING CANCER OFTEN NOT AN OPTION TO THE GLOBALISTS WHO ARE GETTING RICH OFF OF SICK PEOPLE.

Rant over.


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

Slippy said:


> Don't fool yourself Chipper, there are many cures out there for many types of cancer.
> 
> BS REDTAPE, BUREAUCRACY, PHARMA, GOVERNMENT REGULATIONS AND NOW OBAMA CARE HAVE MADE CURING CANCER OFTEN NOT AN OPTION TO THE GLOBALISTS WHO ARE GETTING RICH OFF OF SICK PEOPLE.
> 
> Rant over.


They have to lower the population of the earth somehow, don't they?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Processed alcohol is bad? Time to start making my own!

Seriously though, let me throw on my tin foil hat here real quick....One of the biggest producers of "greenhouse gases" is cow farts. Think maybe this could be a way for the Climate Change nutballs to help cut down the number of bovine violators?


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

He#$, if I would have known I was going to live this long, I would have taken better care of myself, let’s see, where in the freezer is that pound of bacon I bought last week, I will have to set my beer down and dig with both hands......


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

rstanek said:


> He#$, if I would have known I was going to live this long, I would have taken better care of myself, let's see, where in the freezer is that pound of bacon I bought last week, I will have to set my beer down *and dig with both hands.....*.


Hey! At least you're getting exercise!


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> Processed alcohol is bad? Time to start making my own!
> 
> Seriously though, let me throw on my tin foil hat here real quick....One of the biggest producers of "greenhouse gases" is cow farts. Think maybe this could be a way for the Climate Change nutballs to help cut down the number of bovine violators?


LOL Could be, but I don't think so. If they eliminated all the bovines - they'd be outted as the actual largest producers of 'greenhouse gases', not to mention the 'bull' factor.


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

Somehow I am thinking this study was just a way of allowing the government to increase taxes on bacon.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I can't drink, it seems I'm allergic to alcohol - it makes me break out in handcuffs.

And after a year of drinking water that contained run-off from Agent Orange defoliant, I don't think the cancer that is going to kill me will be from bologna or bacon.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Looks like a diet for the followers of Mohamed. Bacon,beer, broads and bourbon are joys of life. Why would I want to live longer without them?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

patrioteer said:


> Somehow I am thinking this study was just a way of *allowing the government to increase taxes on bacon*.


Them's fightin' words mister!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The nation's oldest veteran is Richard Overton, of Texas.
WWII vet, 112 years old.
Attributes his longevity to cigars and whiskey. And since he is from Texas and is a black man, I'll bet there's a lot of fried foods, bacon, BBQ pork, etc in there as well.

Oldest person in America, US, World War II veteran turns 112 - Business Insider


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Looks like a diet for the followers of Mohamed. Bacon,beer, broads and bourbon are joys of life. Why would I want to live longer without them?


This ^^^^^^ is worthy of reflection and self ownership.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Don't fool yourself Chipper, there are many cures out there for many types of cancer.
> 
> BS REDTAPE, BUREAUCRACY, PHARMA, GOVERNMENT REGULATIONS AND NOW OBAMA CARE HAVE MADE CURING CANCER OFTEN NOT AN OPTION TO THE GLOBALISTS WHO ARE GETTING RICH OFF OF SICK PEOPLE.
> 
> Rant over.


There is much more money in the treatment than there is in the cure.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Chipper said:


> Quit wasting time and money on studies and find a fricken cure.


Why would you cure it??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> Looks like a diet for the followers of Mohamed. Bacon,beer, broads and bourbon are joys of life. Why would I want to live longer without them?


My thought also.

Britain is going islamic at break-neck speed.

This seems like a good, subliminal way of pushing the culture some more.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Quality, not quantity. Always.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

And don't eat egg yokes, also stay away from peanut butter. If the high cholesterol doesn't kill ya, the cancer causing peanut butter will.
So how many pounds/gallons a day did they feed the rats to come to this latest dietary conclusion. 

I'm more concerned about spending 1.5 hrs a day slogging thru rush hr. traffic sucking in fumes then consuming a few whiskey's and Jimmy Dean breakfast sandwiches.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Who cares what those ding dongs say? I am 62 and I will die with a bologna sandwich in my hand. 
Plus, I am going to celebrate my retirement by getting a bottle of Evan Williams. 
I haven't had a drop in 40 years, but I am all still all messed up: with high BP, diabetes, etc. What is it going to hurt? 














PS: Now, I am going to add some good sausage to my list, like chorizo. I got some chorizo at Publix, it was store made, and I can't remember eating a better sausage.:tango_face_smile:


----------

